# Help Identifying Fish



## MorstAngler (Aug 14, 2015)

My daughter was fishing this weekend in Ocean City, NJ in the back bay and caugh this. I’m not sure what it is. Thought it could be black drum, but it has orange eyes.....what is it?


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Maybe a baby seabass?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Pajigging machin said:


> Maybe a baby seabass?


+1


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Sea bass


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Pisswilly


----------

